# SF ACC has 5 king pigeons as of 1/8/09



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

For the past year and a half I've been able to get these guys out of the shelter and into my loft as fosters (and eventually adopted into great forever homes) but I'm full up. I know there are A LOT of pigeon lovers out there and if you can adopt one or two of these, you'll never regret it. They are sweet, hardy and peaceful birds. They can't be flown (no skills, big bodies and small wings) but they will add grace and beauty to your aviary. Check out:

SF ACC's website

MickaCoo Pigeon Rescue

The Rescue Report (my blog about rescuing pigeons and other animals)

Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elizabeth,

I've been curious about where all these Kings are coming from in the S.F. area. Are all these escapees from the meat markets, or what's going on?

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

We have thriving Chinatowns throughout the Bay Area with lots of live food markets and many backyard breeders as well. (Squab is a feast meat in Chinese culture, much like turkey is in American culture.) I believe some escape the butcher but many more are purchased by kind-hearted folks and set free. Then, the majority of those are killed by hawks, dogs, cats and cars. A few lucky ones make it to the shelters. Every once in awhile, someone will dump a bunch (probably having to give up their loft) or a pet is surrendered but mostly they come from the live food markets.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I though Wildcare was going to try and get something done to stop that?
Some of the 'upscale' restaurants also sell sqab on their menu in Oakland.

A couple have been turned into Montclair Vet Hospital over the past year.
I know a fellow out in the Pleasanton area that had one show up at his house
and he kept the bird as a pet and just loves him.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Elizabeth...you have become the Queen of the Kings in a really short amount of time. In your wildest dreams did you ever imagine this?


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm in agree with Charis, you are the queen of the kings, you have such a big heart, and I know George is doing such a great job he is also taking care the feral pigeon that I found last sunday, I'm so proud of you guys, and you are in my Area.. 

Ivette


----------

